# Target practice



## wolfkiller (Nov 20, 2015)

Life size targets made out of AR500 plate. I like to practice, not that practice makes perfect, we are all human and make mistakes sometimes. Practice makes you prepared, tests your gear, your gun and load. Plus they are fun to shoot.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice, those are sweet.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Shut up & take my $$$! Lol.

Those are awesome!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are really nice.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Those look great. Like Mark said, take my money.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet, some serious plate, what do they weigh?


----------



## wolfkiller (Nov 20, 2015)

Not sure on weight but I can tell you the wolf is heavy.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you selling them?


----------



## wolfkiller (Nov 20, 2015)

No, wild side steel targets is who built them.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wild Side Steel Target website shows the Coyote costs $488, the Wolf costs $780 for the AR500 models. To pricey for my wallet, looks like I have to keep shooting cardboard and paper.


----------



## wolfkiller (Nov 20, 2015)

That's Canadian price , so almost half price for you southern boys, our dollar is in the tank


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang for that price I could pay some kid to sit in a foxhole near the cardboard target with a hammer and a gong. When he hears it hit the target, he then hammers the gong once.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

wolfkiller said:


> That's Canadian price , so almost half price for you southern boys, our dollar is in the tank


LOL when I lived in Buffalo, I could always tell what your dollar was compared to ours. I just looked at the bridge traffic to see which lanes were backed up.


----------



## wolfkiller (Nov 20, 2015)

Picked up another wolf , no swing plate on this one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------

